
GitHub censorship, Code of Merit author's account deleted - aminoson
Code of Merit author and spoken critic of censorship, Roberto Rosario, is the latest victim of the censorship wave invading the tech industry. Earlier today users of the Awesome Django project were surprised to find the repository had disappeared without trace or explanation. Awesome Django with 5.9K stars is the 4th most popular Django repository in Github.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rosarior&#x2F;awesome-django
======
aminoson
Update: The repository appears to be online once again, albeit missing almost
100 stars. Rosario's account is also back online but is missing all his
followers (the count is reset to 0). his account follower count was 2.2k
before disappearing.

Censorship or convenient tech glitch?

[https://github.com/rosarior](https://github.com/rosarior)

